# Incidence & epidemiology of IBS after a lg waterborne outbreak



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Gastroenterology. 2006 Aug *Background & Aims*: Postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome (PI-IBS) is a common clinical phenomenon. To better define its incidence and epidemiology, a large cohort study was initiated after the contamination of a municipal water supply led to a large outbreak of acute Escherichia coli 0157:H7 and Campylobacter jejuni gastroenteritis. Methods: Local residents were invited to undergo structured assessments at research clinics established 2 years after the outbreak. Permanent adult residents with no prior history of inflammatory bowel disease or IBS were eligible. Standardized questionnaires defined past and current health. The cohort was divided into controls without gastroenteritis, subjects with clinically suspected gastroenteritis, and subjects with only self-reported gastroenteritis that could not be substantiated by another source. A modified Bowel Disease Questionnaire identified IBS according to Rome criteria. The incidence and epidemiology of PI-IBS was characterized. Risk factors were assessed using multiple logistic regression. *Results*: There were 2069 eligible study participants. Rome I criteria were met by 71 of 701 controls (10.1%) vs 249 of 904 subjects with self-reported gastroenteritis (27.5%) and 168 of 464 subjects with clinically suspected gastroenteritis (36.2%) (all comparisons, P < 001). Independent risk factors for PI-IBS included younger age, female sex, bloody stools, abdominal cramps, weight loss, and prolonged diarrhea. PI-IBS was more likely than sporadic IBS to show diarrhea-predominant features. *Conclusions*: PI-IBS is common after gastroenteritis from water contamination and often is diarrhea-predominant. Characteristics of the acute illness identify patients at increased risk for PI-IBS.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I couldn't link this on the above post, so I'll try here: Incidence and epidemiology of irritable bowel syndrome after a large waterborne outbreak of bacterial dysentery.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIReport from the 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersBy: Douglas A. Drossman, MD and William F. Norton, IFFGD"Some of the major research advances that support the integrated or biopsychosocial approach include: Genetic and early environmental influences on the functional GI disorders The role of neurotransmitter and neurohormonal signaling in intestinal/enteric functionThe use of animal modelsNewer research relating to altered neuroimmune function, cytokine (cell molecules involved in the immune system response) activation, and brain-gut interactionsDemonstration of post-infectious IBS as a brain-gut disorderThe role of brain imaging in understanding the modulation of visceral pain "http://www.iffgd.org/symposium2005report.html


----------

